# Dry hopping mandarin peel



## Proffs (21/4/13)

Forgive me if this seems crazy; but I was wondering what throwing some mandarin peel in as a dry hop would be like? Would this even be the way to do it?

I've been eating them with my daughter and thought a hint of mandarin might not be too bad in an easy drinking PA.

Proffs


----------



## razz (21/4/13)

Easy test without buggering up the whole batch would be to add a tiny amount to a glass of beer and store for a few days.


----------



## Dars183 (22/4/13)

Sounds interesting would need careful balancing, These guys have got the balance with their Boneyard Grapefruit IPA

https://store-lvfg29.mybigcommerce.com/grapefruit-ipa/

Cheers


----------



## breakbeer (22/4/13)

Just make sure you get rid of all the pith first (the white stuff) coz it'll impart bitterness


----------



## OzPaleAle (22/4/13)

I've "dry hopped" Lemon Zest in a batch, flavour transferred quite well, I left it going for a little to long (6days) as it went from a nice tang tasting it after 4 days to a little bitter.
I used the zest from about 8-10 lemons headed for lemon meringue pie in a 23L brew.


----------



## Proffs (22/4/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> I've "dry hopped" Lemon Zest in a batch, flavour transferred quite well, I left it going for a little to long (6days) as it went from a nice tang tasting it after 4 days to a little bitter.
> I used the zest from about 8-10 lemons headed for lemon meringue pie in a 23L brew.


Cool. Sounds like it could work then. When you say you left it a little too long; how did you plan on removing it? Was it in a bag or something?


----------



## OzPaleAle (22/4/13)

Proffs said:


> Cool. Sounds like it could work then. When you say you left it a little too long; how did you plan on removing it? Was it in a bag or something?


I put it in one of those stainless steel ball tea leaf strainers\steepers, I'm sure some of it fell out over the time but most of it came out again and I guess the rest ended up settling at the bottom with the yeast.
This brew was a Corona style beer so I didn't dry hop with any other hops and therefore it didn't have any other flavours to compete with.


----------



## Edak (22/4/13)

I know its a little OT but I am planning on adding some passionfruit pulp to a heffe. This is a brew that I am doing for my wife as she wants a wheat beer with subtle passionfruit flavour.

What do you reckon about putting the pulp of about 6 fruit into the secondary for a few days?

If it works OK with mandarin, orange or lemon, why not for a passionfruit?

or do you suggest putting it in there, rousing yeast a bit, then tasting every day?


----------



## OzPaleAle (22/4/13)

Edak said:


> I know its a little OT but I am planning on adding some passionfruit pulp to a heffe. This is a brew that I am doing for my wife as she wants a wheat beer with subtle passionfruit flavour.
> 
> What do you reckon about putting the pulp of about 6 fruit into the secondary for a few days?
> 
> ...


Can't say I have tried it before but It seems to have been done with some success.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/24069-passionfruit-in-a-beer/

Good luck!!


----------



## punkin (24/4/13)

Or you could just use a passionfruit hop?


----------



## Pickaxe (24/4/13)

I'd be thinking more about using it at boil stage. Anything else you extract from that afterwards would be bitterness. At least, that's my experience with cooking anyway.

Another thing with cooking with zest, is their needs to be sweetness to balance.

My guess is the same goes with beer.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (24/4/13)

Are you going to remove the pips in the passionfriut? I don't know about passionfruit but some fruits seeds can create harsh flavours. Anyway just wondering if it would be better pushed threw a sieve. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## breakbeer (24/4/13)

Edak said:


> I know its a little OT but I am planning on adding some passionfruit pulp to a heffe. This is a brew that I am doing for my wife as she wants a wheat beer with subtle passionfruit flavour.
> 
> What do you reckon about putting the pulp of about 6 fruit into the secondary for a few days?
> 
> ...



I've used Passionfruit pulp before & it worked great! I used pulp from 4 p/fruits at flame out but only let them sit for 5 mins before removing. I also used Amarillo hops in that brew so the passionfruit flavour was awesome


----------



## Edak (25/4/13)

Cheers Glenn. Given that I will be adding them at low temp they will probably take a long time to impart their flavour. It's an experiment this time.

Amarillo does give other hints as well as passionfruit so I wanted to keep the passion alive only.


----------



## bradmccoy (2/5/13)

Wouldn't you be worried about infection from something living in/on the skins?


----------



## MashPaddler (2/5/13)

Got to say I use the zest in the boil, especially with wheat beers and the lemon comes through strong. It doesn't take that long to impart the citrus flavour.


----------



## Edak (3/5/13)

bradmccoy said:


> Wouldn't you be worried about infection from something living in/on the skins?


You raise a good question if you are referring to the dry hop of peel. I think one would wash and sanitize beforehand?

IF you are referring to the other additions discussed, then they are all being boiled so no problem.


----------



## Nick JD (3/5/13)

Next time you're drinking a citrusy pale ale, take a piece of mandarin peel and bend it into your drink to squirt the flamable oils out - test with a lighter for endless fun.

I did 3 squirts of the zest oils and the _next_ glass still had the flavour.


----------

